# 1700's/1800s?



## bermuda bottles (Feb 18, 2007)

This old Rum/Wine stands 9 3/4" tall # 3 3/4" wide at base.i am not quite sure on age etc.Does anyone have info on age/contents/value etc.


----------



## TROG (Feb 19, 2007)

This wine bottle appears to be from the 1800-1820 period and would think that it has a very rough large pontil and would most certainly be English.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey Bermuda...

 Another nice piece of glass from the depths... I don't see any algae, barnacles, muscle growth on it . That stuff covers most of the bottles I find up here underwater in northern New England.  []

 I would date that in/around the same era as Trog did... could even be a little earlier in the late 1700's... English "mallet" ... very nice black glass/freeblown bottle.[]

 Wayne
 It never rains underwater[&:]


----------



## bermuda bottles (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Southern Main,most bottles i find have very little growth on them due to them being burried in the sand/mud.The bottles i find with growth i clean the best i can without damaging them.It's difficult to find bottles laying on the ocean floor because of the hurricanes,the ones i do find have been unburied by these storms unless i use a small pipe dredge.Here is a pic of another nice bottle i found this winter with no growth and only washed with fresh water.   []


----------



## bermuda bottles (Feb 27, 2007)

wish i could find them like this every day [8D] waterlogged.


----------



## epgorge (Feb 27, 2007)

Bermuda, 

 I would be interested in hearing more about the bottle with the seal strapped across it. 

 Great finds.

 Joel


----------



## zanes_antiques (Feb 27, 2007)

I really like that bottle too. What do you know about it?


----------



## JustGlass (Feb 27, 2007)

That bottle with the seal strapped acrossed it must be a big $$$ bottle. Do you know the approximate value?


----------



## bermuda bottles (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the intrest guys,the one with ribbon seal (p.f.heering) is a dutch sherry liqueur bottle.this company is still in business today.i found it on a dive this winter.i don't no the value but it is listed in ANTIQUE GLASS BOTTLES their history and evolution (1500-1850).[]


----------



## pluntan (Feb 27, 2007)

You may read an interesting article about these bottles on this page.
http://home.worldonline.dk/isl17568/Ribbonsealed/heeringarticle.htm


----------



## marjorie040 (Mar 3, 2007)

Great info Pluntan!
 Thanks for posting!!
 Marjorie


----------



## bermuda bottles (Dec 21, 2007)

A ribbon sealed P.F HEERING bottle like this one sold at auction this year for over $2000.00.Nice to know that some finds are of great monetary as well as historical even though they were thrown overboard more than 100 years ago.


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 21, 2007)

very nice stuff bermuda...


----------



## kastoo (Dec 21, 2007)

Good bagoogly..that rum bottle must be the oldest I've seen yet!


----------



## jagee44 (Dec 21, 2007)

You have some neat bottles.


----------



## bikegoon (Dec 21, 2007)

[:-][] must stop drooling.....

 Very nice!


----------



## bermuda bottles (Dec 22, 2007)

Still looking for the shoulder sealed rum bottle,i have some older than this and also a couple of onion bottles 1680-1720 era.Bottles like this and as old are hard to find in tact after being under the sea between 100-400 years,i am sure there are more burried in the deep sand or mud depending on the bay.I will keep diving.[8D]


----------

